# Stuffed Pork Tenderloin



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 10, 2006)

Here are some pics of a stuffed pork tenderloin that I did for my shift Christmas dinner. Its stuffed with Prosciutto ham, provolone cheese, portabello mushrooms and spinach.


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 10, 2006)

omg... that loks like heaven... yummy!!!


----------



## ronjohn55 (Feb 10, 2006)

So Bill, when do the samples get shipped out??   

That looks awesome! Gotta try that!!

John


----------



## Dina (Feb 10, 2006)

Wow!  Would you PM me that recipe?  I can't seem to get the pork roast down.  Is the meat suppose to be tough?  I may be doing something wrong.


----------



## Constance (Feb 10, 2006)

Slurp! Drool!


----------



## sattie (Feb 10, 2006)

Where do you live?????  OMG!!!  I gotta go cook!!!


----------



## callie (Feb 10, 2006)

I love pork tenderloin - and this looks great!  Good job, Bill!!


----------



## Piccolina (Feb 11, 2006)

I think that I speak for the group when I say "can you please share this scrumptious looking pork tenderloin recipe with us?"


----------



## rickell (Jul 26, 2006)

*did bill ever reply*



			
				Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Here are some pics of a stuffed pork tenderloin that I did for my shift Christmas dinner. Its stuffed with Prosciutto ham, provolone cheese, portabello mushrooms and spinach.


 did bill ever reply to the request for the recipe and instructions?
this was before my time with dc i do not see it anywhere.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 27, 2006)

I don't know but Man! that looks good.


----------



## pdswife (Jul 27, 2006)

I've been around for awhile.. and don't remember seeing it.


----------



## rickell (Jul 27, 2006)

*calling all smokers*

any ideas on instructions for bill's pork looks like
he left dc

but the pictures sure look good


----------



## QSis (Jul 27, 2006)

Bill, the tenderloins  I get around here are maybe 1/3 the size of yours (I'm just going by the scale to your portobello and provolone slices).  It doesn't look as if you pounded out the meat.

Were these pieces of loin?

Looks incredible!

Lee


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm pretty sure those are pork loins not tenderloins.


----------

